

Ask HN: Do you give feedback in rejection letters to job applicants? - philipdlang


======
birdmanjeremy
Not usually. For a few reasons: 1. If you aren't careful, specific feedback
could be used against you. 2. It's not my job to help people get good at
interviewing. The one exception I can recall is when a candidate had exactly
the wrong set of skills for the opening we were hiring for, so I did provide
some feedback on the types of skills they could look to develop or roles that
they might be better suited for.

